# Firmware: Canon EOS RP v1.4.0 now available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 31, 2019)

> New firmware for the Canon EOS RP is now available for download. This update adds FullHD 24p.
> *Canon EOS RP Firmware v1.4.0*
> 
> Added FullHD 23.98p
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 31, 2019)

Glad Canon did this.


----------



## Davidarmenphoto (Oct 31, 2019)

90D got an update too for 24p 4k and 1080p


----------



## gzroxas (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice!! Still waiting for the true intervalometer in the EOS R, but it’s looking better and better!


----------



## bbb34 (Nov 1, 2019)

It's not even 24p. There are 0.02p missing. Canon is *******.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, updated yesterday and the “new“ feature appears to work as advertised


----------



## Quirkz (Nov 3, 2019)

I think I’ll skip this update


----------

